# Instagram names for horse account



## Jay19 (Jan 30, 2019)

I’m starting an instagram account for my horses! However I am stuck on a name. I want something creative and eye catching but not cringe. My horses are star and grey quarter horse and Anne a black Tennessee walking horse. We do trail rides and different programs with children. Any names welcome! Also if you have any bio setup ideas that would help too! Thank you


----------



## PaganRider (Apr 3, 2019)

The Quarter Walk


----------

